# I got Rosie a new awesome cage :D



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

It came today and I immediately put it together. Rosie loved it right away and didn't hesitate to get in(I put it next to her cage so she could choose when to explore it). She has sooo much more room and loves it  I feel like she new it was her new home right away. I was honestly expected to have a big cage in the middle of my room for at least a day but within 2 hours of her not caring about her old cage at all I wheeled it out and she still didn't care. She's awesome 














































this was taken right after the photo above, she saw me looking at her and was coming over to say hi and be pet 








http://www.tumblr.com/blog/rosiethegalah#


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

WOW! Rosie is one spoiled bird.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> WOW! Rosie is one spoiled bird.


That's actually only a little bit bigger than the minimum cage size for a galah XD And spoiling a bird is different then spoiling a child, with a bird you spoil them by letting them boss you around, come immediately when they call you, when they beg always share your food, let them dominate you. Giving a bird great care is never spoiling 

The cage is 36 wide, 27 deep, and 60 tall


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Awww, she's so cute! I think I remember seeing pictures of when you got her, she was in terrible shape pretty sure.

I'm pretty sure that's how you spoil a child as well. ;-)


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Awww, she's so cute! I think I remember seeing pictures of when you got her, she was in terrible shape pretty sure.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's how you spoil a child as well. ;-)


Yeah pretty much lol


----------



## zoeae (Aug 27, 2012)

very nice cage, and Rosie is gorgeous!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> That's actually only a little bit bigger than the minimum cage size for a galah XD And spoiling a bird is different then spoiling a child, with a bird you spoil them by letting them boss you around, come immediately when they call you, when they beg always share your food, let them dominate you. Giving a bird great care is never spoiling
> 
> The cage is 36 wide, 27 deep, and 60 tall


Maybe lucky would be a better word.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

She's so adorable, I just love her!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I made her a sasil rope perch, I'll post it after I get back from the drive ins


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Here's her perch, it's made out of safe sisal(some sisal can have oils and other nasty things in it). Buying a sisal perch that size would cost $60-$80 but I made it myself for only $8 and it was super easy 

Wooden dowels destroy a birds feet and it's sad so many cages come with them when they shouldn't be used. Glad I got her only dowel out in under half a week lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What a lucky bird to get such a nice home!


----------



## Lisa1010 (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh my goodness, Rosie is beautiful! I love her new home! Parakeets are my favorite and I really want to get one but my room mate is not a bird person so I went out and got myself a betta. Which of course she is leery of but accepting! 

I hope to see more pics of your beautiful bird!

Lisa


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Could you tell me a little about the safe sisal? Would love to make my own bird perches as well, but need to know more about what to avoid. Rosie looks precious and happy!


----------

